# Missing Java msi file to install update



## Southy (May 17, 2012)

I went to update Java on a XP machine and the update stopped and came up with a dialog box (attached) looking for a file _*jre1.6.0_16-c.msi*_ my understanding is that it needs that file to uninstall this old version first but cannot find it. I have done a search on my computer and also not able to find the file. I tried looking on Google and java.com for this older file but cannot find it anywhere. In my experience I think if I can get a copy of the file I will be able to uninstall it and complete the update process. I have tried removing my current Java installation from Add/Remove programs but I just get the same dialog box.

Does anyone have the file on their computer or know where I could get it?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (May 17, 2012)

Ok, you need to start fresh. 
Please download *JavaRa* to your desktop and unzip it to its own folder

 Run *JavaRa.exe*, pick the language of your choice and click Select. Then click *Remove Older Versions*.
Accept any prompts.
Open JavaRa.exe again and select *Search For Updates*.
Select *Update Using Sun Java's Website* then click Search and click on the *Open Webpage* button. Download and install the latest Java Runtime Environment (JRE) version for your computer.

Or you can go here to get the latest version of java.

http://www.java.com/en/download/ie_manual.jsp?locale=en


----------



## typhoonblue (May 18, 2012)

how about download the latest version from JAVA and install it directly? It should cover the old one if the old one is detected.


----------



## johnb35 (May 18, 2012)

typhoonblue said:


> how about download the latest version from JAVA and install it directly? It should cover the old one if the old one is detected.



Nope, it won't.  The old versions must be removed manually.


----------

